# Ude 2016



## Sarlynnla (Feb 8, 2016)

Does anyone know of any xDrive events in the LA area that have the $1k incentive? It doesn't sound like the McKenna one actually has the incentive.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Sarlynnla said:


> Does anyone know of any xDrive events in the LA area that have the $1k incentive? It doesn't sound like the McKenna one actually has the incentive.


I've only seen them in areas where there is a large demand for xDrive.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Snareman said:


> Can the $1k be applied to ED cars by any chance?


No.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is one in the DC area? I've been searching, but haven't found one.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

ksuderman said:


> I plan on arriving early on Saturday to see if I can talk my way on the boat, hopefully waving my BMW Visa card around will help. However, if you're not going on Saturday I would be happy to fill in for you


So just a heads up the Americas cup related events in NYC seem to be really full. Myself and other friends who signed up for these events have been called by an event rep.he said we could only goto one of the 3 events due to limited capacity and overwhelming demand.

The Friday night dinner reception can accommodate only about 150 guest per this rep. The boating event can only accommodate about 100 people each day. My friends and I chose the dinner reception Friday night.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not sure what the criteria is for getting an invitation. We own multiple cars, have attended previous events, and am working on a new purchase. 
I received my invite only after subitting a request through my ca and his sales manager.
That worked..but the demand was so high they added multiple other sessions.

Tturedraider is spot on about the no-shows. There are always a few at all sessions. Just show up and you will likely get a chance, at least, to participate in the street drive and qualify for the voucher.

The Chicago event was fun but more a low budget production compared to last year. Still, I got all I needed from the event.
Do it.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Lionnutz said:


> So just a heads up the Americas cup related events in NYC seem to be really full. Myself and other friends who signed up for these events have been called by an event rep.he said we could only goto one of the 3 events due to limited capacity and overwhelming demand.


I guess that is not surprising given the venue. I still plan on going to the dock early and in the worst case scenario I will spend a nice afternoon watching the races from the event village.


----------



## Smithcinema (May 3, 2016)

Did you ever receive the credit I did not and been calling Bmw Usa about it no help yet


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Smithcinema said:


> Did you ever receive the credit I did not and been calling Bmw Usa about it no help yet


I entered on April 8 but I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Ninong said:


> I entered on April 8 but I haven't received anything yet.


Same same


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

turpiwa said:


> Same same


The official rules said it ended April 28. I wonder if one of us won the family pack of K2 skis? 

https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/championships/BMWWinterxDriveSweepstakes.pdf

We're all going to receive a voucher for $1,000 on a new 2015 or 2016 BMW from any "participating dealer" but they didn't name them. The voucher will be good for 90 days following the event. We probably didn't win the skis and we probably aren't interested in going all the way up there to buy a car either. The sponsor is the Eastern Region Advertising Council.


----------



## gpan (Nov 11, 2015)

Ninong said:


> The official rules said it ended April 28. I wonder if one of us won the family pack of K2 skis?
> 
> https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/championships/BMWWinterxDriveSweepstakes.pdf
> 
> We're all going to receive a voucher for $1,000 on a new 2015 or 2016 BMW from any "participating dealer" but they didn't name them. The voucher will be good for 90 days following the event. We probably didn't win the skis and *we probably aren't interested in going all the way up there to buy a car either.* The sponsor is the Eastern Region Advertising Council.


I think you are over complicating *this*.. I got the voucher today. The link just shows all BMW centers as participating..

_Thank you for registering to win our Winter xDrive Final Sweepstakes giveaway. Even if you are not selected, everyone is a winner as we're offering $1,000* off the purchase or lease of a new BMW. Visit your local BMW center to see the entire lineup of exciting new models. But hurry, because this exclusive offer only lasts until July 29, 2016.

Your Redemption Code: XXXX

Participating BMW Centers can be found at http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/BMWCenters/.

*$1,000 offer valid on eligible vehicles delivered and reported retailed through April 29, 2016 through July 29, 2016. Eligible models include: All new MY2015 and MY2016 BMWs Ineligible vehicles: M2 Coupe, M4 GTS Coupe, MINI vehicles and BMW CPO/CPO Elite vehicles do not qualify. European Delivery vehicles do not qualify. This offer cannot be used for previously ordered or previously delivered vehicles and is only valid on delivery of in-stock vehicles. Offer valid to registered Winter xDrive Sweepstakes Event Offer attendee or any family member residing within the same household who participated in an on-site ride & drive. The address submitted with attendee list must match the address on the RDR in order to qualify. Offer valid on final negotiated price and may be combined with other applicable BMW offers that are available at the time of purchase. This offer cannot be combined with any event-based certificates or Conquest/Closing certificates. Only one OL number per vehicle may be used. Offer valid towards lease or purchase price of eligible vehicle. Only partners participating in the event may redeem offer. _


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

gpan said:


> I think you are over complicating *this*.. I got the voucher today. The link just shows all BMW centers as participating..
> 
> _Thank you for registering to win our Winter xDrive Final Sweepstakes giveaway. Even if you are not selected, everyone is a winner as we're offering $1,000* off the purchase or lease of a new BMW. Visit your local BMW center to see the entire lineup of exciting new models. But hurry, because this exclusive offer only lasts until July 29, 2016.
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

gpan said:


> I think you are over complicating *this*.. I got the voucher today. The link just shows all BMW centers as participating..
> 
> _Thank you for registering to win our Winter xDrive Final Sweepstakes giveaway. Even if you are not selected, everyone is a winner as we're offering $1,000* off the purchase or lease of a new BMW. Visit your local BMW center to see the entire lineup of exciting new models. But hurry, because this exclusive offer only lasts until July 29, 2016.
> 
> ...


All I said was we would have to wait to see what they mean by any "participating dealer" because they did not name them. Sometimes these regional events give out vouchers that are only good at local participating dealers, not nationwide.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

I just checked my mailbox and I still haven't received it but I'm sort of rural, so maybe I'll get it tomorrow or the next day. I just wanted to see the disclaimer at the bottom of the voucher because the original Eastern Region Advertising Council website did not say it was nationwide.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> Me too.


Me three


----------



## BikerMike (Jul 23, 2009)

Got it today


----------



## Sarlynnla (Feb 8, 2016)

I got mine as well. Do you think it works on executive demo or retired service loaner?


----------



## gpan (Nov 11, 2015)

Sarlynnla said:


> I got mine as well. Do you think it works on executive demo or retired service loaner?


I think no..

Eligible models include: All new MY2015 and MY2016 BMWs Ineligible vehicles: M2 Coupe, M4 GTS Coupe, MINI vehicles and BMW CPO/CPO Elite vehicles do not qualify. European Delivery vehicles do not qualify.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

The driving event vouchers are definitely regional. My voucher lists the Chicagoland dealers individually where it is valid.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

yeah, I got two UDE codes.


----------



## lo123ufo911 (Jan 31, 2016)

Is this Winter xDrive Final Sweepstakes giveaway voucher code transferable? Just wondering if anyone will not use the voucher but willing to share.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lo123ufo911 (Jan 31, 2016)

Is this Winter xDrive Final Sweepstakes giveaway voucher code transferable? Just wondering if anyone will not use the voucher but willing to share.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

lo123ufo911 said:


> Is this Winter xDrive Final Sweepstakes giveaway voucher code transferable?


No.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

I got mine late Tuesday afternoon by email. I thought you guys meant it was coming by snail mail? Anyway, it was an email with a redemption code and it is indeed good anywhere in the country on any new 2015 or 2016 BMW, except for M2 and M4 GTS. It's not good on European Delivery. It can be combined with other applicable BMW offers at the time, just not any other event-based offers. It's funded by BMW, which means it comes off your best negotiated price with the dealer.

At lot of times vouchers that you get in person when you attend a regional event are only good at the dealer(s) that sponsored the event. This was actually an online lottery that was open nationally to anyone who heard about it and registered online or actually attended the event in person.

You can't sell it or give it away to a friend or another member of an online forum because BMW will certainly check their records to match the name and address you gave when you registered against the dealer's RDR when he reports the sale.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Infosec said:


> yeah, I got two UDE codes.


That means you have to buy two cars.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

tturedraider said:


> The driving event vouchers are definitely regional. My voucher lists the Chicagoland dealers individually where it is valid.


Yes, that's usually true. However, this was sort of a combination event. It was a regional event put on by the Eastern Region Advertising Council combined with an online lottery to give away a family pack of K2 skis. You could register to win the skis as well as qualify for the $1,000 cash incentive and participate in the driving event by showing up in person or you could simply submit an online entry for a chance to win the skis as well as receive a $1,000 redemption code good at any BMW dealership nationwide.

Since BMW is paying for the $1,000 cash incentive, any dealer anywhere in the country will accept it and it comes off your final negotiated price with him.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Sarlynnla said:


> I got mine as well. Do you think it works on executive demo or retired service loaner?


No, it won't. They do qualify for new car financing and lease rates and residuals (adjusted for odometer reading) but the dealer has already received a ton of kickback money on them so that he can offer you a very good selling price. They're registered on a new car report of sale but their warranty clock started ticking the date they were put in service.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

One final point: the vehicle you use the $1,000 redemption code on must be delivered and RDR'd between April 29, 2016 - July 29, 2016. And, of course, it cannot be used on cars that were previously ordered. The deal and the delivery must take place between those dates.


----------



## LRISR (Jul 5, 2013)

Dang it! I have no clue how I missed signing up for this. I signed up for something, I don't think this was it. Ugh!!! Reading is fundamental.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Ninong said:


> That means you have to buy two cars.


Yup, always keep one extra incase there is a need


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Infosec said:


> Yup, always keep one extra incase there is a need


What if they both have Takata airbags?


----------



## malenky77 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a UDE from 2015 even that expires May 15th, 2 dealers have refused to accept it on the car I leased May 2nd. One said it is a punched car - and he can't, and the other simply reduced the price by $1K without accepting the cert.  both were stock cars, not ordered...


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Ninong said:


> What if they both have Takata airbags?


Not in BMW, both my current 2015 X5 and 3er doesn't have any recall.:thumbup:


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Infosec said:


> Not in BMW, both my current 2015 X5 and 3er doesn't have any recall.:thumbup:


Do you know for sure who made the airbag? If it happens to be a Takata airbag, do you know for sure if it has a desiccant or not?

Do you realize that the NHTSA is about to recall every Takata frontal airbag still on the road unless it has a desiccant? Then, in 2010, it might add another 50 million Takata airbags to the recall is Takata is unable to prove to them that the frontal airbags with a desiccant are safe and the side airbags are safe.

By the way, the 38 million Takata airbags that will be recalled beginning later this month will not be recalled all at once. They will be recalled in five waves and only those customers whose airbags are in the first wave will be notified. The 38 million will be spread out over the next 3 years and 7 months.

So, getting back to my first two questions, do you know?


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Ninong said:


> Do you know for sure who made the airbag? If it happens to be a Takata airbag, do you know for sure if it has a desiccant or not?
> 
> Do you realize that the NHTSA is about to recall every Takata frontal airbag still on the road unless it has a desiccant? Then, in 2010, it might add another 50 million Takata airbags to the recall is Takata is unable to prove to them that the frontal airbags with a desiccant are safe and the side airbags are safe.
> 
> ...


If that's the case then everyone cars would be included in the recall, including yours


----------

